# Dragon Blood... I screwed up



## Mschooley53 (Jan 27, 2017)

So my fermentation was finished so I racked into a carboy and I think instead of 3 TSP of sorbate I think I added 3 TBSP...

Should I start another batch and just let this one do its thing since I'm already here or can it be saved? I heard too much sorbate can leave a pretty bad taste. Kicking myself for such a stupid mistake.


----------



## Julie (Jan 27, 2017)

I would taste it and see if you have a bad taste.


----------



## Mschooley53 (Jan 27, 2017)

Julie said:


> I would taste it and see if you have a bad taste.



I tasted it and since this is my first I couldn't really tell what I'm looking for. I'm going to let it clear and backsweeten and then I'll go from there


----------



## opus345 (Jan 28, 2017)

Mschooley53 said:


> Should I start another batch ...?



That is an easy question. Of course you should start another batch!!! If the first batch tastes slighty off, then you can blend the two batches. If the first is really bad, then you've learned a great lesson that you will not make again on your subsequent batches. If the first batch is fine, then you've now got enough for the next two months, right?


----------

